# Baking supplies Store



## 7100islands (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi! Does anyone know any baking supplies store - complete and with modest price near Al barsha area? Thanks alot!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Do you mean the equipment or the foodstuffs?
-


----------



## 7100islands (Jul 6, 2010)

Equipment,


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

You should find a range of basic items in most supermarkets, including Lulu. The big Union Co-ops have stuff too as good prices.

For good quality bakeware, that is pricey but will last, look in Tavola (various branches), Lakeland or Crate & Barrel.
-


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Elphaba do you share recipes??


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> Elphaba do you share recipes??


If you like?  What are you after? I bake quite a bit. 
-


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Some nice Christmassy cupcake recipes....or even Christmas cookies. I enjoy baking and cooking in general but wouldn't call myself an expert  but I do remember reading somewhere that you liked baking so figured its best to to ask you for recipes!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> Some nice Christmassy cupcake recipes....or even Christmas cookies. I enjoy baking and cooking in general but wouldn't call myself an expert  but I do remember reading somewhere that you liked baking so figured its best to to ask you for recipes!!


Give me a few days & I'll find you some. I don't often use recipes. but have loads around.  I have a great recipes for an apple & date cake that I make at Christmas as a lighter alternative to traditional cakes & puddings. Includes alcohol  I was actually selling my brownies at a recent event in Dubai & am likely to do so again. 
-


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Oooh keep us posted on the brownie event! My son will definitely appreciate it and I will appreciate the alcoholic Apple/Date cake.


----------



## luigijoaquin (Oct 27, 2010)

hi...

i just started baking and would like to ask where to get foodstuff for baking? there are less products available in supermarkets here and offers the same stuff.

i want to bake my sons birthday cake for his 4th birthday and would really appreciate the help....

thanks


----------

